# Values aus DB in Input-Feldern anzeigen (Struts)



## Gast (12. Aug 2006)

Hallo.

Ich bin gerade dabei eine Web-Anwendung mit Struts zu machen.

Dort habe Ich eine Form mit verschiedenen Inputfeldern, denen jeweils ein Feld in einer DB zugewiesen ist.
Die Werte kann ich durch die Aktivierung eines "Speichern"-Button in der DB speichern. Nun hätte ich gerne, wenn schon Werte für die Input Felder in der DB vorhanden sind, dass diese Wert *in* den Input Feldern angezeigt werde, wenn die Seite geldaden wird, so dass ich diese Werte updaten kann.

Das Problem ist das anzeigen der DB-Werte in den Input Feldern!!!
Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Danke


----------



## SlaterB (12. Aug 2006)

leicht merkwürdig formuliert,
mit 'Speichern'-Button meinst du ein normales Absenden des Formualrs als HTML-Request an den Server der dort ganz normal in einer Action verarbeitet wird?

das ganze Problem ist in diesem Fall erstmal die Frage eines Austausches von Daten zwischen User-Browser und Server,
die Datenbank hat damit absolut nix zu tun!!

(statt Inhalt der DB möchtest du einfach erstmal "TEST" als Vorbelegung des Formulars)

oder läuft das ganz anderes ab?

---------

im Normalfall interessiert natürlich wie das Formular aufgebaut wird,
wenn einfach eine statische HTML-Seite an den Browser geschickt wird, kann man da logischer Weise keine Werte vorher eintragen,

idealerweise nutzt du aber JSPs und Struts-ActionForm-Objekte und eine Action die bei der Anforderung des Formulars durchlaufen wird,

dann ist das ganze einfach: in der Vorlauf-Action die Default-Werte (evtl. aus der DB laden und)  in das (zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits existiere) ActionForm schreiben,
wird dieses dann in der JSP richtig verwendet (nicht value="" oder ähnliches), dann steht der Inhalt des Form-Objektes automatisch im Form,

----------

sofern dies unklar ist oder du andere Verfahren verwendest:
poste doch mal wie das Formular entsteht


----------



## Gast (12. Aug 2006)

Danke für die Antwort.
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass man die Werte einfach in die ActioForm schreiben muss.


----------

